# CHC size recomendations and Kellys Korner Special Orchid Mix



## DukeBoxer (Jul 29, 2007)

I have never used CHC before for anything (although I used to rip up coconuts and use the fiber when I potted plants in Costa Rica) and I was wondering what size chip would anyone recommend for potting plants? I read that the medium was good for about all plants, and thats what I was thinking of going with, but how small is the fine grade and would that be better for seedlings rather than the medium grade.

Also, does anyone use the Kellys Korner special orchid mix and if so, how do they like it? I usually stick to certain mixes that I make myself but I saw this one and it contained pretty much everything I was going to mix into one I was going to make myself.

-Josh


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

i've been using Kelley's special mix for about a year now and i've been very happy with it. things seem to enjoy it, too. i do add some sphag as needed, though...


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

i actually just moved to a bark mix, but have used KK's mix with no problems


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanx guys!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

Kelly's Korner is fine. If you order bulk CHC from them get fine sized.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 29, 2007)

Eric, is their medium bigger than usual?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

In bulk, Yes.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 29, 2007)

Good to know, thanx


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2007)

I use KK's also but just recently switched back.


----------

